# Deluxe 28 Makes a Noise When Disengaging the Augur



## JMDeH (Oct 20, 2013)

We got about 5 inches of snow this weekend so I was finally able to put my Deluxe 28 to work. The machine cleared really well and threw the snow a good distance (which eased my mind from my last post). The only thing that I thought was weird is that when I disengage the augur the machine makes a bit of a grinding noise accompanied by a vibration. I am wondering if this is normal or something I need to adjust? 

Have any of you experienced this with your snowblower? If not, any idea what I need to adjust?


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

JMDeH said:


> We got about 5 inches of snow this weekend so I was finally able to put my Deluxe 28 to work. The machine cleared really well and threw the snow a good distance (which eased my mind from my last post). The only thing that I thought was weird is that when I disengage the augur the machine makes a bit of a grinding noise accompanied by a vibration. I am wondering if this is normal or something I need to adjust?
> 
> Have any of you experienced this with your snowblower? If not, any idea what I need to adjust?


 Sounds like you need to adjust the belt finger and perhaps the auger clutch idler/cable. This should have been done at dealer setup, but the quality of that can vary depending on where you bought it. Check your owners manual.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Check the brake. If the pad is bad/missing that would show those symptoms. When you engage, the brake moves away from the steel pulley when you stop the auger it presses against the pulley to stop it.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't have that issue with my new Deluxe 28+, but what I do have is a vibration and a "bang" when I engage the auger. It's a little disconcerting, but the dealer says its normal. It doesn't seem too "normal" to me. 

On a side note, the machine is an absolute snow beast!

Bruce


----------

